# wi-fi settings in windows 10



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

Just upgraded to windows 10 yesterday, was concerned about the wi-fi sense program I read about, so I went in to change my wi fi settings, I followed the forums walk through to change settings, start, settings, network and internet, and wi-fi. Problem is, there are no wi-fi settings there, only VPN, dial up, Ethernet and proxy. Even a search on all levels found no results for "wi-fi settings. What's funny is, my tablet is working fine with my wi fi settings. Please! Anyone?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Settings &#8594; Network & Internet &#8594; Wi-Fi &#8594; scroll down to Manage Wi-Fi Settings
Put both options as "No"


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks CoolBurn, but the problem is there is NO wi-fi settings available under network and internet, they just do not exist. I can't even find wi fi settings with a search.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Right, in the Network & Internet screen you click on "Wi-Fi" in the left column and then in the right column you should see a list of wireless network names, scroll down pass the names to the bottom and you should see "Manage Wi-Fi Settings" .

Or are you missing just "Wi-Fi" on the left column of the Network & Internet screen?


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks again CoolBurn, yes, there are NO WI-FI settings anywhere on the Network & Internet screen. Just from top to bottom, Data Usage, VPN, Dial Up, and Proxy.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a wireless adapter still on the PC 
does it need a driver

on the start windows - bottom left 
right click 
device manager 
any ? or ! there
network adapters
whats listed


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Wayne, no, there is no sign of a wireless adapter, a ? or an ! under device manager. Yet, my Galaxy tablet is picking up the WI FI signal. Just as an update, I upgraded from windows 7 Home Premium on 08.01, at that time everything wireless was fine.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

So if your computer has no wireless adapter then it will not be able to access or produce any type of wireless network and wifi sense will not be applicable in this situation. The tablet is probably picking up neighboring network maybe?


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

CoolBurn, thanks again, but no! My tablet is definitely picking up MY wireless address. I am out of ideas, tomorrow I will try calling AT&T and see if they can offer any advice, since it is an AT&T wireless router.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

So are you trying to connect your computer to the wireless router?
What is the make and model of the computer?


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

CoolBurn, I have a Dell Inspiron 530. I have AT&T UVERSE with a wireless router already in place, it worked just fine with win 7 before I updated to win 10. Nothing has changed there.I will await your response before I try resetting my router (U verse arris NVG589) and call AT&T tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3084164


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Derek, I will look in to that as soon as I return home.


----------



## jocol (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, as long as my WIFI signal seems to be OK, guess I will just have to wait for the Microsoft fix.


----------

